# valve springs, push rods and rocker arms



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi guys, I am thinking of changing my stock springs, rocker arms and pushrods to something more reliable (if there are any)

What do you recommend to a stock engine with a supercharger

approx 500 rwhp, really doesnt want anything to break if am able to stop it with an upgrade.

thanks Per


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pushrods I'm using Comp Cams stock length hardend.
Springs I'm using LS6 
I'm also using stock rockers.

Being stock, the OEM parts are reliable unless your planning on going with an aftermarket cam.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*hi*

Thanks for the answer. is the LS6 springs better than the LS2?

Do you know the part number of the comp cams push rods?

So it is almost a waste to buy new stuff unless you have a cam?

thanks Per


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Richtenb said:


> Thanks for the answer. is the LS6 springs better than the LS2?
> 
> Do you know the part number of the comp cams push rods?
> 
> ...


If your stock, don't waste your money on that stuff. You only need it if your doing a cam. LS6 springs are very similiar, if not hte same as LS2. It is only an upgrade for us LS1 guys that wanted a very mild cam.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

:agree Stock rocker arms are also very hard to beat!


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok thanks a lot guys. it´s nice to hear that the orginal stuff is the best

I just keep away from wasting my money then.


----------

